# Weekly Competition 2014-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F'
*2. *R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
*3. *U F' U2 R' F R F2
*4. *U2 F2 U R U2 R' U F' U2
*5. *R2 F U' R2 U' F U R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F R F D F' U L2 F' R2 B
*2. *B2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B L' R' B' D U' F L' B' L'
*3. *B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 R F2 L B' U F L' R' D' R B D2
*4. *F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 R' B L F U' F' D F U2 L'
*5. *U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' F' D' R F D2 R U L' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' F2 L' Rw2 B' Fw F' Uw U' Fw U2 R Uw2 R' F D U2 L Rw R' D2 Uw B2 F2 Rw F D' U B2 Rw' D' Uw Fw2 Uw U2 R B2 F' Rw2 R2
*2. *Fw U R Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw R' B' Fw L' Rw' D' F U2 Rw Fw' R D Fw' R2 B' Fw2 F' L Fw Rw2 Uw2 R2 U B' Rw2 D2 L2 F2 D2 Rw R' D' Uw'
*3. *Fw2 L B F' L' F2 U2 R' D' B2 F2 L2 Rw' D' L2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw U Fw F2 R2 D' L' R2 Uw2 U' B U Fw D' L2 Rw2 D' F Uw2
*4. *L' R2 Uw F' U' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw F D2 Uw L' Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw' F2 L2 B' Fw2 F Rw' D' Fw' D Rw' U' Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 U2 Rw D2 F' Uw' R U2
*5. *F' Rw' Fw L' Uw' U L B' D' Uw2 F2 R D2 Fw' D2 B Fw' D' L' B' Fw' F' R Fw2 Rw' R2 U Rw' Fw' F Uw L2 Rw2 U2 Fw L' B2 L' Rw' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' R B' Rw F' Dw' Bw' U2 Bw' Lw D B' R' D Dw Uw2 Bw2 R Fw R B2 Bw' D B' Uw U Rw U2 Lw2 Bw Dw Uw2 Lw R2 Uw' Rw2 D Dw Uw2 R Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw' B2 Bw Dw' Uw' Lw' R Bw L' Lw' Uw' L2 B' R Uw2 U F
*2. *U' Fw' D2 Lw B F2 L U2 F L2 Rw2 Uw Rw Uw2 Fw Lw Rw' D Rw Uw2 L' Dw Fw Lw Uw' U' L2 B2 Fw' Lw Uw2 U' Fw D2 Dw' L' D Lw' Rw Bw2 F Dw L Rw Dw L' B' L2 B' Rw B' Uw2 R' D' Lw' Rw R' Dw' B Uw
*3. *Bw2 Lw Rw Uw L Uw' Fw2 Rw' R Fw F' R U2 L2 Lw' Rw2 B' F2 L2 Bw2 Rw' B Rw2 B L2 Lw D' B2 Dw L Fw D2 Fw' U' R Fw2 Rw R' F' U2 Rw F2 L' R2 B L' U' Lw2 Dw2 B Lw D Rw' Dw' U B Dw2 Rw' D F
*4. *Lw Uw Bw2 Uw U Fw2 U' Fw Uw Lw U F' Dw Fw' L' Uw2 Lw' D U F' L2 D' B' Fw Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 R' U' Fw Uw B2 F' D' Uw2 B' Bw' R' Dw2 Bw2 Rw Bw Dw2 R U' Lw' Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 R' Bw2 F2 D L' Lw2 Rw D' U'
*5. *R' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw B2 Bw F D U' Lw Bw' D Rw2 R2 F' Rw' F2 Dw2 B R Bw D2 Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw' Dw Uw' U Rw Fw Lw2 Rw Dw Fw Dw2 B2 Fw' F Lw D2 R2 Dw2 L Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 D U' R' B' Dw F' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *R D2 2L' 2F' L 3U2 2B' 3R D' 3F' 2L2 R2 2B 3U2 2F' U L' 2L' 3R2 2U2 3R2 2F' L2 3F2 2D 3U' U' 2R 2D' 2F F' D2 2D' U 2B2 L' 2L B' 2B2 2F 2D R2 2F2 2L 2R' B 2B 2L2 2B2 2F' F 2L' R' 2B' 2U 2F 3R2 2R2 2F2 3U U 3R F D 3U2 3R2 U2 R2 2B 2L'
*2. *2R2 2F2 F' 2D 2L2 2D 3F2 3U 2U 3R' D2 2D 3U 2L' D 2U' 3F 2F 2L' 2R R2 3F' R 2F2 2D 3F' F2 R 2B' F' D 2B 2F' R2 2B 2U' B' D2 2R2 D 3U2 U2 F2 2L2 2R' 2D2 F 3R' R2 U F 3U' 2U U2 2B 2U' F 3U2 2U2 3F2 2F 2D U2 B2 U2 2B 3F 2F' R' B'
*3. *F2 2L 3R R2 2B2 3F F 2L2 R' B2 2U2 3R' 3U 2U 3F' R 3F 3U2 B2 U L 3R2 2R2 2B 3F' 2F' L R' 2B 2F' D B2 L2 D' 3F' 2D2 2L' D R' U2 B2 2B2 3F2 L' 3R' 3F2 D F L' 3R2 R' 2F2 2L2 3F 2D2 B2 L2 2L' 3R 2R B' 2B2 2F' 2D 3R' 2F2 R' D' U2 F2
*4. *L' U2 F2 2L2 3R B2 3U2 U2 B' 3R 3U 2L2 3U2 2L2 R 2D2 B' F2 L' U 2B U' 2B 3R' 2R 3U' L' 2D2 3U2 L 2F 3R2 2B' 2R2 U' 2B' 3U' 3R2 2B2 R 2D2 2F2 U' 2L' F' 3U2 L R2 F' 2U F 2L' B' 2F2 F' 2U' B2 3F F' 2L B2 2F' L 2D2 3U' 2L2 3U 2B 3F2 2F
*5. *3F U R2 2F 2L' 2U' 2F2 2U' 2B' L U 2F' R2 F' L 3R R B' 2D 2U2 B F 2L2 2B' 2F 2R 2F 2L2 3R2 D 3R2 3F 3R2 2B D 2B2 R2 2D' 2U' B F' R2 3U U' 2B L' 2L 3R' 2R' R' B 2F' F2 3U' U B2 2L 3R2 2D' 2B' F2 L2 3R 3U' 2L' D2 2D 2U' 2L2 B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U 3R2 3B2 3D L' R 2F2 2R' B 2B 3B' 2F2 2L' U B2 2L 3L 2R 2B' 3L2 B' 3B 3F' F' L' 2D2 2F' U2 2L 2B 3R D 3D R' F' D2 2F' 3R F 3U 2R 3F' 2U 2B' D U2 2B' 3U' R B' 3F' U' B2 2B' 3B' 2L 2R2 R' 3B' 3L2 F 3L' 3R2 R' F' 3U' R2 3D 2B' D' U' 2B' 3B 3U 3L' 3U 2L2 2U' 3L2 2R2 2F F2 D' 2L' D2 B 3L2 3R' 3D2 2F' U' 2R' 3D2 L 2U 3L2 3B' 2F2 F U
*2. *2R2 2U 3L2 F 2U' R' D2 2D 3L B2 2B 3B' 2D' L R' 2D' 2U2 2B 2F 3D' 2B 3F2 3D 2B' 2F2 L' U' 2B2 3D2 B 3F' 2D2 B' 2D' 2F2 2D' B' 3D' L R2 2D' F2 2D' 3D2 U' 2R2 D' 3D' 3B2 3F' 3D2 2U 2F2 2D2 2B' 2F2 F' D2 3R' 3D2 3F2 2U' U 3B2 2L 3D' R' B2 3R2 D' 2D2 3D R 3F' 2L R F' 3R' 3F2 3D B' 2U' R' 2F' 3L' F' U' R2 2F2 L2 R' 3U2 F2 U2 L2 R F' U2 2R2 3D
*3. *2L 3R' 2D L' U2 2L2 R 2D B' L 2L 2R 2F 3D' 2F L D2 2L B' 2F 2U F2 3R 3B 2F' L2 3B' 2L' 3F' L2 F' 3L F2 D 3L 2R2 2B' 3L' B' 3F2 3L2 3R' 2R B 2B2 3D2 3F2 2D2 2B 2F 3L' 2R2 D2 U' 2R B' 3D' 3L2 2U R 2F2 2L2 3U2 3B' D' 2U2 L' 3R R' 3F2 R 2B2 F' 2L' 3L 2F2 3U' B2 D2 3R2 3B 3L R 3F2 2F2 L2 F2 L' 2R 3D L' 3L' 2F' 3D' 3B 3R2 2R' U' 3B' D'
*4. *2B2 3F F' R2 2D U R 2B 2F2 F 2R' 2U 3L2 3U' 3B' 2L' 2D 3B 3F U' L 2B F 3L' F' 3D' 2L' 2R2 B2 2F 2D2 2L 3U' U2 2L2 B' 2U2 2L R 2F L U2 3L 3D' L' 2L' F2 L' 2R 3D' 3U2 3R' 3B2 3F 2L' U2 B2 F' L 3D 3U F' 3L2 2R 3D U2 3R 3F2 3R 2F' 3U2 2B2 2L2 3R' R 3B2 F2 2L 3F2 2F' 2R 3B' 3L 3R2 D' 2D2 3R 3D2 L 2L' 2B 2F' F2 D2 2R2 B 2R 3B' 2F' L'
*5. *2D' 3U' 3F2 3U' 2F2 3L2 2R 2F' 3R2 B2 3B' F' L' 3R' D 3U 3R' 2R' R' 3D' L' 3L 3B' D2 2F 3L 2R R2 3B' R' 2B' 3D 2B' 2D2 3R2 3F2 2L' D F D R' U B' 2B2 2F2 F' 3L' B 3F' U' 2B 3B2 2U2 B 2U' 3F 2R 3D2 3U2 3F2 D' 3D 2L2 2U 3R R2 B2 D' 2D' 2B' F' 2L 2R2 2F2 3L B2 3B L2 2L2 F' 3L2 D 3U' 2L' 3L' 2R2 D' 3D2 3U2 2B' D 2D' 2U R B2 3D2 R 3B' 2F2 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R U2 R F U' R U
*2. *U2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U R'
*3. *R' F2 R F' U F2 U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R D U F R B D2 R' D2
*2. *B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F R U2 R2 B D2 U' L D L' D
*3. *F' U' D' B' R2 B2 R' F' U' L' B2 U F2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 Fw' U2 F L Rw R2 Fw' R2 D Uw Rw' D' U' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R U' R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L B' Uw' R Uw2 U Rw2 D2 U' B D R2 B' L Uw'
*2. *D' U Rw2 B' U2 B' F Rw2 R2 D' F' R2 B Rw' B' Fw D Uw2 B Rw D U B' D Rw' R B' Rw Fw2 Uw2 U B Uw' B' L2 B F2 R Fw2 F2
*3. *F L Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw Fw L2 Rw' D' R2 B U L2 Uw2 B' F2 D2 U2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw2 R D B' Fw F Rw2 R2 D' Uw' F D' Fw' D2 U' R U' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Bw2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 Lw U' Rw' D2 Dw' U' L2 Lw2 F' D2 Rw' Uw' R' Bw2 R2 Fw' D' Uw Rw' D2 Dw' U2 Bw D Rw' Uw2 Bw Dw2 B' U2 Bw' R' D Uw U F' Uw' Bw Dw2 R Fw F' Dw2 Bw2 R D Fw2 F R' D' Dw Bw' L' Rw2
*2. *Fw' Lw' Uw Bw' D' U2 Bw2 Dw F' L' Lw' Uw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 L2 Bw2 F Lw B Rw' Fw L2 Lw Rw2 D' F Uw U2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F Uw' Fw' Uw Bw' Uw2 Bw' Lw Rw Dw' Lw2 Rw R B' Lw Bw2 Fw' L' Rw2 R Fw2 Uw
*3. *F U Bw2 F Lw' Dw' Rw B' D B' Bw2 Dw' Rw' U2 B Rw Uw Bw2 Rw' R F Uw U2 Rw Fw F Lw' Uw U2 L' F Dw L Fw' L Bw D Uw B' L' F Rw' Fw L2 Lw2 U' Lw B' Bw D Uw2 Lw' R2 B2 D2 Rw2 D2 Rw Dw2 Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2D' 3U2 2B 3R U2 2L' R2 2U2 B2 2D' 2U2 2L F D 2U' U' 2L 2R' B' 2F 2L' 2R' 2D2 F' 2U 2L 2F2 2U B2 3F' L R 2F D2 2L' 2F' F D L 2L' 3R2 B 2F' R2 3U' 2U2 L' F2 L2 3R 2R 2D 3R2 2U' 2B' 3F' 2F' F2 L' 2D2 B2 2F R2 3U U2 3F 2F' 2L2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' D2 3D2 3F 2L D 2D 3U 2B 3B2 2R 2D2 B2 D2 2D2 2U2 L2 2L2 2U' 3R' D' B' 2B 3B' F' 3R2 3B2 R 2U2 2L2 3F2 2F 3L2 3B' L 3L 3R2 3F' 2R2 3D2 2B D' 2L 3L 3R 3D2 2F' U F2 2U2 3B' 3R D 2D2 U B' 3L R' B' 2L' 3L2 2D2 3U2 3L' R2 D2 2R 3F' 2L 2U' F' 2U' B 3F2 D F' 2D B 2B 3D B' 2F2 3U F' D' 2L2 3D 3U U2 L2 2L2 2R' R B' 2D 3L' 2F R 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B R2 U R' F U' L R D2 B
*2. *B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L B' L2 F' D L2 B' L2 B R'
*3. *B L D2 F R2 F2 B U R U2 L2 U D' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2
*4. *F L2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 U R' F L B' D2 R' F2 L2 R
*5. *F2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 R D L' R D L F D2 R2
*6. *F B D' L D' F2 U D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F B2
*7. *R2 D2 U R2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F D' F D' L B2 D R2 U R'
*8. *U F L D R' U' R' D F' R' L2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 D2 F2
*9. *D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 L F2 D2 R F D' F2 L B L2 D' U' R2 U2
*10. *U R' L2 U2 L D L D' B' D' R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F L2
*11. *B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 R D' U' R U' F2 U2 L' F U
*12. *B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 F2 L B2 U' R2 F' D' B' R B2 U2 B2 L2
*13. *F2 R2 U F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' R' D2 U' B2 U L B' D
*14. *L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U' F R' U2 B2 U F' L D B' D2
*15. *B2 L2 D U B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' F D' B D' F' D U' L' D B'
*16. *L U' R L F' B2 D2 F U R' F2 R' L F2 U2 D2 R' U2 F2
*17. *R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' B D L' R' F L F2 U2 L2 U
*18. *B2 L' U F D R L' U' F U D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' R2
*19. *L' F2 L D2 F2 D2 L R' U2 L2 B D U' F L2 F R' U L2 B' F'
*20. *U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D2 L U B' U' B' D U' L2 B F'
*21. *B D R D F' L B U' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U
*22. *U2 L2 D B2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L U' L' B D B' F
*23. *F2 D R U' L' B D2 L2 F' L F L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2
*24. *L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F' L F2 U R D R F R2 F'
*25. *L2 F R2 F L2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F D' R2 F2 L R' B' L D F2 U2
*26. *R' U2 F' U' B2 L' D F U' B U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 B2
*27. *U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U F D2 U' B' F' D' R2 B2 L' D U'
*28. *L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R' B' U F2 U2 L' B' U2 R D2
*29. *L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 L F' R D2 L' B' F U' B' D' B2
*30. *F' B U2 L F B' D2 L D' R' F2 U2 L F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 D2
*31. *D' F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B R U L B' L' F' L2 D' B2 D2
*32. *L2 D U B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' F U F2 R B
*33. *U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B F' R' B' D F2 L2 F R F2 U2
*34. *F' D2 F' U2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' F L' U' L B' D L2 D'
*35. *B' L2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' D' L B' D' B F2 U2 L' D'
*36. *L2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 U R D' U B2 L' U L' B' D2 U'
*37. *F2 L R D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' B' D2 U' B' D2 R
*38. *D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 U L' R U2 L2 F' R' D2 U R2
*39. *D R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 D2 B' L D F R' F2 D' B D2 L
*40. *B' R B L F D' F L B D2 B D2 F' L2 F2 U2 D2 F L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D' R2 B' U' L D B L D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B R2 B'
*2. *L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 R U2 B2 F L R D' R2 U' F L' R'
*3. *B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 F' U F2 L' F L' R2 U' L F L'
*4. *U B2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 L D2 L2 F2 L' F R' D B U2
*5. *R2 F' U2 F' L2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 L F2 U F' D B' F U L' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R B2 D' U' F' D B2 U R2 U2
*2. *U2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 B U2 B2 L' B L' D L R' U B2 R2 B
*3. *B2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U' R F' D' B' L B' U L B
*4. *L2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' B D2 R F2 L U R2 F' L2
*5. *B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R' B2 D F' R B U' L' R' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B D2 R U R B2 L D' B2 R B2 R D2 F2 B2 R' F2 L2
*2. *R2 D2 L2 D' B L' B' U2 R' B R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2
*3. *R F2 R L F' R2 F' R' B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2
*4. *R B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R U B L' F U2 L D U' R B'
*5. *D2 F2 D' R' F' D2 F B D' F' D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B R' F2 L D' L B2 L' R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U2 R'
*3. *D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U R U2 B L' B F2 U' F R'
*4. *U' B' Rw R Fw F R Uw' F2 L Rw' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw L2 R' Uw2 B Uw' Fw' Uw' L' R F' L2 Rw R2 D U' Rw' U2 B' L2 Fw' Rw2 R' D' Uw2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2
*3. *R2 F2 L2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F L2 D' F U' L' B D2 B U F2
*4. *Rw D' Fw' D2 Uw' L' Uw2 U L Uw2 B L2 D' U B' Fw2 D Uw L2 Uw2 L Rw2 U' R F L R2 B' Fw' L' F2 Rw2 R U F' U' Rw F L' F
*5. *L' Dw' L' Dw Bw Rw' Fw2 L' Lw2 R' B Uw2 L U' Lw U B' Rw F Dw L2 Bw Rw Fw' D F' Lw' Bw Fw' Rw Fw' Uw2 R' U2 R' D2 Uw' Fw U Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 R Dw Bw2 Uw Rw' R2 B Bw' Fw' F2 R D Lw' Fw D B2 Bw Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B R L' U' L' B' r u'
*2. *U L U' L' R L' U' R' l r u'
*3. *R U L U R' U B L l r b' u'
*4. *B' L B' R' B U' R L l' r' b' u'
*5. *U R L' B U' B' L R u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, 4) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (6, 3) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 5)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R U L R' U L' R' D'
*2. *L' D R D' U D' L' U'
*3. *U' L U' R D R U' D' U'
*4. *U D U' L R U' R D' U
*5. *L U R' L' D R D' L'


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2014)

*3x3 BLD*: *54.25*, DNF, DNF
*4x4 BLD*: DNF(3:34.85)[1:31.69], DNF(2:30.10)[1:10.48], *3:55.50*[1:54.29]
*5x5 BLD*: *6:55.94*[3:35.94], DNF, 8:00.15[3:23.74]
*7x7 BLD*: DNF(26:37.85[12:26.43]) by 5 pieces 
*MBLD*: DNF (0/4 lol I can't solve multiple 3x3 cubes BLD)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 4, 2014)

*2X2X2:* (12.09) 11.22 10.86 11.97 (10.01) = *11.35* // OMG so bad?

*3X3X3:* 23.12 (24.95) 19.98 19.36 (19.01) = *20.82* // Should have warmed up.. 

*4x4x4:* 2:08.63 (2:43.39) 2:13.66 (1:58.81) 2:13.79 = *2:12.03* // Bleh..


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 6, 2014)

2x2 *6.94*
1. (5.32)
2. 7.16
3. 7.7
4. (10.55) dropped it lol
5. 5.97

3x3 *20.4*
1. (19.17)
2. 19.71
3. (21.13)
4. DNF timer fail
5. 20.37

4x4 *1:27.8*
1. 1:33.39
2. 1:28.06
3. (1:16.45)
4. 1:21.96
5. (1:39.96)

5x5 *3:18.58*
1. 3:15.53
2. (2:50.24) pb
3. 3:20.85
4. 3:19.36
5. (3:28.72)


----------



## kcl (Jun 6, 2014)

2x2- 2.71, (2.81), (1.96), 1.33, 2.46= 2.17
Stackmatted this time

3x3-
(7.317), (10.351), 8.817, 8.851, 8.851= 8.83 yay consistent


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 6, 2014)

*2x2* - (8.75), 7.15, (2.85), 5.06, 4.85 = *5.69*
*3x3* - 16.45, 16.84, 17.17, (14.19), (17.66) = *16.82*
*OH* - (34.48), (27.96), 28.82, 33.75, 32.65 = *31.74*
*Pyraminx* - (11.72), 6.68, 9.74, 8.69, (2.45) = *8.37.* Nice last solve.
*2BLD* - 1:20.45, DNF, DNF = *1:20.45*


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 7, 2014)

*3x3x3:* (20.59), (23.38), 21.37, 22.20, 22.37 = 21.98
*2x2x2:* (4.00), 4.93, (8.00), 4.88, 6.62 = 5.48
*4x4x4:* 1:28.53, 1:34.06, (1:36.96), 1:22.71, (1:14.86) = 1:28.43
*3x3x3 Blind:* 3:20.02[1:19.74], DNF(1:26.85)[1:22.82], DNF(3:35.20)[1:26.16] = 3:20.02[1:19.74]


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm a bit of a noob to this, can someone tell me how the scoring for the "contest results" works?


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2014)

*3x3:* 12.65, 15.61, 16.79, 15.50, 14.24 = 15.12
*4x4:* 1:11.73, 55.08, 1:03.34, 57.07, 1:03.71 = 1:01.37
*5x5:* 1:37.15, 1:49.40, 1:30.70, 1:29.16, 1:42.91 = 1:36.92
*6x6:* 2:56.51, 3:04.96, 3:06.35, 2:58.86, 2:46.25 = 3:00.11
*7x7:* 4:55.27, 5:02.20, 4:56.72, 4:43.47, 4:51.59 = 4:54.53
*OH:* 27.42, 40.16, 32.07, 31.47, 29.66 = 31.07
*Megaminx:* 2:09.98, 2:22.78, 2:14.71, 1:41.48, 1:58.03 = 2:07.57


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Ummmm the megaminx scrambled have only R and D...



That's the way megaminx scrambles work (other than the U's at the end of each line). See the WCA Regulations, 12d, for a description.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 10, 2014)

Results week 23: congratulations to qaz, mycube and Iggy!

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.38 kclejeune
 2.45 stevecho816
 2.95 natezach728
 2.99 AndersB
 3.45 TheDubDubJr
 3.57 cuberkid10
 3.97 Iggy
 4.08 Wilhelm
 4.13 SweetSolver
 4.29 mycube
 4.37 andi25
 4.51 FinnGamer
 4.61 CyanSandwich
 4.61 qaz
 4.63 Natecuber
 4.84 jaysammey777
 5.12 VeryKewlName
 5.48 megaminxwin
 5.69 notfeliks
 5.86 thatkid
 7.06 penguinz7
 7.34 Mike Hughey
 8.75 aguuugw
 9.34 CubeBird
 9.74 MatsBergsten
 11.35 MarcelP
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.84 kclejeune
 8.88 stevecho816
 11.35 AndersB
 11.99 FinnGamer
 12.27 Natecuber
 12.63 cuberkid10
 12.98 qaz
 13.09 andi25
 13.28 Iggy
 13.31 Wilhelm
 13.37 natezach728
 13.73 mycube
 14.61 blairubik
 15.12 Dene
 16.82 notfeliks
 17.60 Keroma12
 18.50 thatkid
 18.61 Perff
 18.69 jaysammey777
 19.12 CyanSandwich
 19.90 Mike Hughey
 20.29 penguinz7
 20.82 MarcelP
 21.98 megaminxwin
 22.59 LostGent
 23.39 aguuugw
 25.57 ComputerGuy365
 26.07 SweetSolver
 26.68 SlingCuber
 28.53 CubeBird
 31.43 coldsun0630
 32.48 RjFx2
 32.70 MatsBergsten
 42.85 sivamrhack
*4x4x4*(17)

 45.60 qaz
 48.83 AndersB
 50.50 andi25
 51.23 FinnGamer
 52.02 cuberkid10
 52.20 mycube
 53.22 Natecuber
 54.15 Iggy
 57.71 Wilhelm
 1:01.37 Dene
 1:03.66 jaysammey777
 1:10.74 thatkid
 1:25.70 penguinz7
 1:28.43 megaminxwin
 1:44.80 aguuugw
 2:12.03 MarcelP
 2:19.04 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:33.03 mycube
 1:36.53 andi25
 1:36.92 Dene
 1:42.14 Wilhelm
 1:49.67 qaz
 1:58.72 AndersB
 2:04.03 Iggy
 2:10.94 cuberkid10
 2:10.96 Keroma12
 2:33.25 thatkid
 3:17.82 penguinz7
 3:30.16 aguuugw
 4:43.01 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:52.30 Wilhelm
 3:00.11 Dene
 4:03.26 Keroma12
 DNF aguuugw
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:14.36 Wilhelm
 4:15.78 mycube
 4:54.53 Dene
 4:57.13 qaz
*3x3 one handed*(11)

 16.71 AndersB
 16.73 stevecho816
 24.00 TheDubDubJr
 24.42 mycube
 24.57 Iggy
 31.07 Dene
 31.74 notfeliks
 36.83 qaz
 56.47 aguuugw
 1:02.79 CyanSandwich
 2:35.82 RjFx2
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:48.07 qaz
 DNF RjFx2
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 8.77 stevecho816
 13.88 mycube
 22.03 CyanSandwich
 22.13 MatsBergsten
 22.45 qaz
 25.22 Mike Hughey
 29.14 AndersB
 58.13 aguuugw
 1:20.45 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 43.71 mycube
 54.25 Roman
 1:04.06 qaz
 1:32.26 Mike Hughey
 2:14.88 MatsBergsten
 3:20.02 megaminxwin
 4:08.42 Keroma12
 8:59.99 aguuugw
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:15.45 mycube
 3:55.50 Roman
 6:11.88 CyanSandwich
 6:51.43 qaz
 8:23.81 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:55.94 Roman
 7:23.23 mycube
13:18.50 qaz
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Roman
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

15/17 (38:26)  Iggy
15/17 (43:42)  CyanSandwich
0/4 (40:00)  Roman
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 57.98 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:05.58 cuberkid10
 1:07.93 Wilhelm
 1:10.42 mycube
 1:10.51 Iggy
 1:11.52 FinnGamer
 1:14.53 AndersB
 1:23.90 qaz
 1:33.17 jaysammey777
 2:06.39 CyanSandwich
 2:22.84 aguuugw
 2:24.18 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:49.81 mycube
 2:58.02 FinnGamer
 3:08.49 qaz
 3:12.32 Wilhelm
*Magic*(2)

 1.11 SweetSolver
 1.91 aguuugw
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.07 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(11)

 8.48 AndersB
 10.26 Wilhelm
 10.47 FinnGamer
 11.06 andi25
 12.60 SweetSolver
 14.07 mycube
 14.32 aguuugw
 14.39 Iggy
 17.08 qaz
 17.15 jaysammey777
 30.96 CyanSandwich
*Clock*(7)

 7.47 Natecuber
 7.92 Perff
 8.72 qaz
 8.91 Iggy
 12.64 Wilhelm
 16.18 mycube
 28.74 SweetSolver
*Pyraminx*(12)

 5.01 Iggy
 5.21 andi25
 7.06 qaz
 7.52 AndersB
 7.60 jaysammey777
 8.09 Wilhelm
 8.37 notfeliks
 8.78 SweetSolver
 10.67 aguuugw
 11.79 RjFx2
 12.77 mycube
 15.53 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:18.63 Iggy
 1:21.90 andi25
 1:37.05 qaz
 1:48.82 mycube
 2:07.57 Dene
 2:20.92 Wilhelm
*Square-1*(4)

 24.87 Iggy
 29.50 Wilhelm
 35.42 qaz
 54.53 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 guusrs
27 TeddyKGB
28 okayama
31 coldsun0630
31 Mike Hughey
34 yoinneroid
46 CyanSandwich
48 qaz
DNF  Blablabla
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

214 qaz
205 mycube
187 Iggy
151 Wilhelm
145 AndersB
134 CyanSandwich
115 andi25
96 cuberkid10
94 FinnGamer
89 stevecho816
86 Dene
77 aguuugw
71 Natecuber
66 Roman
65 kclejeune
62 jaysammey777
61 Mike Hughey
58 MatsBergsten
54 notfeliks
53 SweetSolver
53 natezach728
49 thatkid
49 Keroma12
43 megaminxwin
41 penguinz7
38 TheDubDubJr
28 Perff
25 blairubik
24 MarcelP
24 coldsun0630
21 RjFx2
20 guusrs
19 TeddyKGB
18 okayama
15 yoinneroid
13 LostGent
13 CubeBird
12 Blablabla
12 VeryKewlName
11 ComputerGuy365
9 SlingCuber
4 sivamrhack
3 Schmidt


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2014)

Whoops, I think I entered my megaminx times wrongly. It should be:

1:25.38, 1:28.88, (1:30.00), (1:12.14), 1:18.37 = 1:24.21

I accidentally keyed in 1:30 as 1.30


----------



## qaz (Jun 10, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Awesome I'm 12th place with 77 pts. Next time I'll do 6 BLD and even though I will get a DNF it will still be first place



6bld successes are fairly regular in this competition, I wouldn't count on first


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 11, 2014)

31st with 21 points!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Awesome I'm 12th place with 77 pts. Next time I'll do 6 BLD and even though I will get a DNF it will still be first place


There has actually been cases where someone has done big bld just to get those points.
When it is obvious that there is no chance of success you don't get any points.


----------

